# Animated Coffin Progress So Far



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

So here is my coffin so far it still needs the sound added to it and some new vavles


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Very Cool, Any details on the guts?

RandalB


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, it has a cool movement to it.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I will be building one of these over the next few weeks. Any tips or lessons learned with this?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to see a shot of the interior. The movement of the lid appears to be random compared to the overall movement, and it would be interesting to see how that was done.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

What controller you using to run this Lotus?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

scream1973 said:


> What controller you using to run this Lotus?


EFX-TEK EZ-8 Touch Controller


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

spinachetr said:


> I will be building one of these over the next few weeks. Any tips or lessons learned with this?


Keep everything organized and your wires cabled tied, make the coffin light so you don't have to use to much PSI


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'd like to see a shot of the interior. The movement of the lid appears to be random compared to the overall movement, and it would be interesting to see how that was done.


I'll takes some pictures when my new valves show up


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Lotus, that is really nice. I like the unpredictability of it's movement. Very impressive.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome Lotus! I love the multi-movement action.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That thing looks and sounds even more impressive in person. You should be proud of this technological terror you've created.


----------

